# Sketch Pencil pic



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is another one that I enjoy. Sketch pencil I got from wood crafter made 3 of them all with the same blood wood blanks. Figured using a red wood would help me keep them from losing them not. That is why I made three of them lost my first one had it for almost a year. Hope it shows up one day.  But here is one of the replacements.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Glenmore, nice work. If you take those pens and attach them to a concrete block with a chain, you wont loose so many.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore that is a awesome looking pencil. I really like it. Bloodwood really set it off. Great job.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent pencil. I need to make one of these!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore,

Did you say pencil... vs pen?

I haven't seen very many pencils... most have been pens...

That one sure looks nice!!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Joe it is a mechanical pencil. Seen these when I was a boy not in wood though just metal. Dad had one because he was a grade foreman for construction. I got this one from wood crafter. Had gotten them from pen turningz that carry penn state stock they were nice also but this one came with a clip so it will I hope be easier to keep track of. Dr. Zook block idea is a good one but when you have it in your pocket I'd say that it would be tirersome to carry around hahaha.


----------

